

Facebook spammer fined almost $1 billion under CAN-SPAM - habs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081124-facebook-spammer-fined-almost-1-billion-under-can-spam.html

======
markbao
...business model?

~~~
jerf
...economic bailout funding model?

------
josefresco
Wouldn't it be wiser to fine him something reasonable like $200-$400K That way
he has a chance at paying it off and is therefore 'expected' to do so. But
it's high enough that it would wreck his finances for years to come, thereby
making him think twice about doing it again.

------
flashgordon
in that article there was a bit about doubts on whether facebook would enforce
the fine. Why wouldnt they? And why wont they be able to? Surely 1Bn is no
pocket change!!

